
Titus, the Netflix container management platform, is now open source - bigato
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/titus-the-netflix-container-management-platform-is-now-open-source-f868c9fb5436
======
technologia
This is a repeat of another post if I'm not mistaken:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16868881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16868881)

------
SEJeff
I wonder how this ultimately compares to Kubernetes now that Kubernetes is
supported natively but all of the "big three" cloud companies.

~~~
thesandlord
Titus is tightly coupled to AWS, which would make it a non-starter on GCP and
Azure

~~~
SEJeff
Fair enough, I wonder how it compares to kubernetes on AWS :)

